# s'mores desert



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Managed to get a picture before it disappeared...

My 10 year old daughter likes to cook. Especially deserts. She whipped this up the other day. It's basically a smores casarole with a Graham crackers / rice crispy crust held together with corn syrup, brown suguar, and vanilla...a layer of chocolate bars , topped with mini marsh mallows and mini chocolate chips. Browned / melted in a 400degree oven.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

She did good. Looks great!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Bet that was good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

That would not last long in my house.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

flathead said:


> That would not last long in my house.


Did not last long here.


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

This young lady has talent! Those looks absolutely scrumptious.


----------

